# HawThorne & Schwinn



## budd (Apr 12, 2015)

Trying to find numbers on both these bike but can't find them. Where should I start looking and what parts am I looking at and where can I find parts list book for them? Thanks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6tzpeve3n0


----------



## Gsbecker (Apr 13, 2015)

For the Hawthorne...look at the bottom of the crank hub. It will probably say 74EH, or 84EH, or 94EH...meaning 1947, 1948 or 1949. My guess is a 1947 Hawthorne, may have had a tank, possibly a "Comet" model. There is a book out there for 1933-1950? Sears and Wards bicycles that could also help. Can't tell you on the other. Good luck and happy restoration!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2015)

The second bike is a post war Schwinn DX. Both bikes have bent forks (backwards) and are probably parts bikes at best. The cost of restoring either of these would be multiples of what the finished bike would be worth. V/r Shawn


----------

